# Lindsay Lohan pays a trainer to gain weight!!!



## user2 (Aug 4, 2005)

"Actress Lindsay Lohan engaged a personal trainer who should help her to gain weight. The coach shall have put Lindasay on an extensive diet at once so that she gets her curves back. Lohan says to it: 'I work with a coach and eat healthy. I want my boobs back.' The coach adds that Lindsay also decided not to party that much anymore. In the last couple of months rumours occured that the actress has anrexia."

I think its time for her to get some weight! I mean she could hire me to tell her what to eat! Whenever I look at food I gain weight!!!
Go Lindsay, eat!!!


----------



## nphernetton (Aug 4, 2005)

I hope that this is true!  If so, good for her!  Nothing wrong with being thin, as I'm super tiny...I'm 20 and my 13 year old sister outweights me..., but it's natural on me.  Lindsey is not supposed to be that small, its not her frame at all.  I'm glad she's taking her health into her own hands and working on gaining some of that back!


----------



## anarosa10 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Good for her!!*

She has been looking very bad lately. Good for her that she has realized this and is determined to gain a few more pounds... it will do her good!


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Aug 4, 2005)

Thank goodness she's gonna gain some weight.  She looked fabulous before she lost all that weight.


----------



## kimmy (Aug 5, 2005)

i wish i could have a personal trainer to help me gain weight haha.


----------



## MACgirl (Aug 5, 2005)

yea she's ging ot put on *healthy* wieght, which is good, i saw her as a blonde and  too skinny, and honestly (im a fan) seeing her liek that she lost soem of her i dont know...edge? she just didnt stand out anymore, i hope she does red agian too!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 5, 2005)

finally


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Aug 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACgirl* 
_yea she's ging ot put on *healthy* wieght, which is good, i saw her as a blonde and  too skinny, and honestly (im a fan) seeing her liek that she lost soem of her i dont know...edge? she just didnt stand out anymore, i hope she does red agian too!_

 
second that-she looked great with red hair! sooo much better than the blonde
would be nice to see her looking alive again-she definately didn't look healhty in the last couple of pics ive seen of her


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 15, 2005)

yes i agree. she needs to go back to red. blonde looks terrible on her.


----------



## missunderstood (Aug 20, 2005)

She looked a lot better before. I'm glad she realized that.


----------



## Willa (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missunderstood* 
_She looked a lot better before. I'm glad she realized that._

 
I wonder how they (the hollywood starlettes) feel about the pression.
Is there really a pression from the industry...?


----------



## mel0622 (Feb 13, 2006)

lol 'i want my boobs back' she is so damn skinny! she seriously needs to eat. i liked how she looked when she was doing mean girls. i thought she was just builimic?


----------



## jess98765 (Feb 13, 2006)

it's about time!!!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 13, 2006)

I was jealous of her boobs before she lost all that weight and especially in that video "Rumors" She was shaking that thang lol. And I also agree with everyone with the red hair, she does not have the skin tone to be blonde, it is too much of a dead give away that she is not naturally blonde. I am very glad that she is deciding to do this and I also hope that this true too.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Two words for ya Lindsey....Chicken and Biscuits!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Two words for ya Lindsey....Chicken and Biscuits!_

 
Oh darn, I ate them all. Sorry Lindsey


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_Oh darn, I ate them all. Sorry Lindsey_

 
LOL! That girl is crazy though, hiring somebody to make you gain weight. Hello, just do the opposite of what you were doing. EAT! Ok, well that's what I think.


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2006)

All Lindsey needed to do to gain weight was hang out with me for a couple of weeks.  I've eaten out so many times at good restaurants and drunk so much I've lost count!


----------



## caffn8me (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_Two words for ya Lindsey....Chicken and Biscuits!_

 
Don't forget catfish supper, fried okra, grits and hushpuppies!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Don't forget catfish supper, fried okra, grits and hushpuppies!_

 
LOL! Yeah, and I'd give her some Lau Lau and Rice if she came to Hawaii.


----------

